# bigger than yours.. pics included



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Couldn't resist the topic name, but honestly can someone show me a bigger one?! Found this stuff today and left a solid 2 dozen half-frees that we're pretty done, meaning rotting away.



















Looking forward to this weekend, will post results.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

uhh...you made it tough to reply to this thread.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha!

I'll say this much, if anyone reading this is new to the sport of morel hunting... Sunday sound be a fantastic day for 'shroomin. Ash trees have been where I've been concentrating my time. The photo's of the one I posted, I pulled my truck over, walked to an ash that was about 4' in diameter about 5' in the woods. Saw that yellow first... the rest from there is history but it all happened in about 10 minutes. Just gotta get out there and look!

Good luck tomorrow guys.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks more like Geoduck...! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geoduck


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha take it you like Dirty Jobs as well


----------

